# Drama for your [[MAMA]]



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jan 17, 2007)

...just did a dramatic look for today!


















Gotta throw the peace sign once in a while.

FACE
Clinque powder 
NARS blush in Orgasm
EYES
Dazzlelight
DeepTruth
Peppier
Knight Divine
Carbon
Black Pencil Liner
False Lashes
LIPS
Sephora l/s in Beige
Sephora Clear l/g


----------



## Holly (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow! Soo pretty, I'm definitely gonna try this look


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 17, 2007)

wow, your fotds just get better n better.  you are so cute


----------



## Eoraptor (Jan 17, 2007)

Those are some amazing eyes!  The lashes, the blending...


----------



## {Dear Tragedy} (Jan 17, 2007)

Is it hard being that constantly adorable???
What brand of lashes are those? They look amaaaaazing.


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 17, 2007)

i love the way the colors enhance ur eyes...u have such gorgeous features...and ur MU is always flawless...ur such a cutie pie!!!


----------



## JoyZz (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice! 

I shall try this out one time


----------



## mistella (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow that looks hot on you!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jan 17, 2007)

LOVE this look. Tut???


----------



## darlingjem (Jan 17, 2007)

Sexy!  Looks well wicked


----------



## pinkypinky (Jan 17, 2007)

luved the combo ur makeup is flawless


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 17, 2007)

wow gorgeous


----------



## little teaser (Jan 17, 2007)

your so pretty, i love the lashes


----------



## Daligani (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh, this combo really brings out your eyes! I love it!!!
And you are so frickin' adorabley cute that it's just ridiculous lol


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 17, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeow! That is a very hot look!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 17, 2007)

that's beautiful!  I would never think to put those colors together but they look great together!


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 17, 2007)

OOohhh Pretty!!! What kind of lashes are those??? You look HAWT!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 17, 2007)

Loveeee it!!  This look is gorgeous on you!  I have to say it's probably my favorite, for now lol.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jan 17, 2007)

You are so beautiful girl! I swear you are one of the most pretty girls I saw. You have a sweet&sexy face, I love it so much!
Your eyes are perfect with those lashes (But I have to say that I didn't see it without the lashes). Anyway, you're beautiful and your makeup is really pretty. Keep posting... it's the second post of you that I saw. good !


----------



## Prismique (Jan 17, 2007)

This is so pretty! I love those colors together.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 17, 2007)

That is soo pretty I love it!


----------



## Pei (Jan 17, 2007)

Verrrrrrry HOT!

U rock with those lashes.

U're seriously gorgeous!


----------



## Riet (Jan 17, 2007)

So inspiring!


----------



## Lynda (Jan 17, 2007)

I love the False Lashes


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 17, 2007)

Love this color combo.  The lashes look so good on you.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 17, 2007)

Ooh I love it!!!
Tut would be awesome!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you !!!

the lashes, i got them at this tiny wig shop down the street, it doesn't have a brand!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jan 17, 2007)

brilliant job <3


----------



## xJUDYx (Jan 18, 2007)

very pretty! <3 the shadow combo too!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 18, 2007)

To echo the others: those lashes are killer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this, and I love your bangs. I'm taking a picture of you to my stylist next time I get a cut, as my bangs need a change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 18, 2007)

oh wow.. you NEED to make a tut for this one!!! please?! :nod:


----------



## milamonster (Jan 18, 2007)

i love it, very pretty!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_To echo the others: those lashes are killer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this, and I love your bangs. I'm taking a picture of you to my stylist next time I get a cut, as my bangs need a change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!_

 
lol the bangs are a pain to take care of though!!!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_oh wow.. you NEED to make a tut for this one!!! please?! :nod:_

 
I probably will sometime after next week because im studying like crazy for my stateboard right now!!!


----------



## lipshock (Jan 18, 2007)

This is very, very, pretty on you.  You are working those lashes!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Jan 18, 2007)

I LOVE this!


----------



## mia88 (Jan 18, 2007)

That is so hot! Love those flutterby lashes! Your hair is cute too!


----------



## Fallon (Jan 18, 2007)

LOVE the combination of colours


----------



## MU Addict (Jan 18, 2007)

i'm going to get NARS orgasm after years of saying I don't need it after seeing your fotds!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MU Addict* 

 
_i'm going to get NARS orgasm after years of saying I don't need it after seeing your fotds!_

 
lol it's an awesome color. You'll love it!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 18, 2007)

lovely look!


----------



## Jaim (Jan 18, 2007)

You're on fire lately! This look is really clean looking, I love it.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 18, 2007)

love the whole look, esp. those cute bangs...


----------



## trinhduck (Jan 18, 2007)

Could you let me know the exact l/s from sephora ur using? looks great!


----------



## Emmi (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow! Love it! Can you make a tut??


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 18, 2007)

I like it! I love your hair too!


----------



## Navessa (Jan 18, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trinhduck* 

 
_Could you let me know the exact l/s from sephora ur using? looks great!_

 
It's #117. they discontinued it awhile ago!!! it was the perfect nude color.


----------



## linkas (Jan 18, 2007)

Great combo! Very pretty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 18, 2007)

um. can you please make a trip up to NorCal and do this for me! I love it (as with all your FOTDs). kick ass color combo and you are so pretty!

I'd gladly beg for a tut


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *{Dear Tragedy}* 

 
_Is it hard being that constantly adorable???
What brand of lashes are those? They look amaaaaazing._

 
Yeah...What she said!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 18, 2007)

WICKED Girly!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I love it!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_um. can you please make a trip up to NorCal and do this for me! I love it (as with all your FOTDs). kick ass color combo and you are so pretty!

I'd gladly beg for a tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll try but for sure after next week because im studying for my stateboard exam!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 19, 2007)

this is so pretty on you! i love the shape, and i want your lips.


----------



## Katja (Jan 19, 2007)

*Is it a bad thing that I just wanna pinch your cheeks?  You = Cuteness.  I love this look on you btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MSadieMommy (Jan 19, 2007)

i love the colors


----------



## delovely (Jan 19, 2007)

just beautiful!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Jan 20, 2007)

i know this is off topic... seriously...
but can someone please send me a message telling me how to post a new thread? i CANNOT figure it out for the life of me.
THANX!


----------



## Lushstar (Jan 20, 2007)

Love this look! Really brings out your eyes


----------



## AprilBomb (Jan 20, 2007)

Hotness!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 20, 2007)

you look so gorgeous! love the hair and the lashes.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 13, 2007)

omg I love this look your hair looks so wispy and pretty, those false lashes are gorgeous!


----------



## chrisantiss (Feb 13, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Feb 13, 2007)

WOWO that is very pretty! 

what did you use on the bottom of your lash lines?


----------



## BlueRose (Feb 13, 2007)

wow that is great ..I like the blue color you used I dont know if its blue ..what its name? and is it e/s or pencil liner? thanks


----------



## shmoopy (Feb 13, 2007)

you my dear - are beautiful!  WOW!


----------



## aizacity (Feb 13, 2007)

holy hotness!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 13, 2007)

loveee ittt!


----------



## freshangi (Feb 13, 2007)

you cute~!!!!! love your lips~!!!!!!


----------



## kiannack (Feb 14, 2007)

the falsies look great


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Feb 14, 2007)

Loooove the lashes!!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 14, 2007)

SUPER!!!!pretty!!....love love love the lashes, blending, lips!..everything!!!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlueRose* 

 
_wow that is great ..I like the blue color you used I dont know if its blue ..what its name? and is it e/s or pencil liner? thanks_

 
Its Deep Truth.(e/s)


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks!!!


----------



## BlueRose (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDaSs llTiNall* 

 
_Its Deep Truth.(e/s)_

 
Thanks alot for your respond


----------



## Pearlette (Feb 14, 2007)

THE most beautiful eyes !!


----------



## snexce (Feb 15, 2007)

wow this is my favorite look on you thus far.  i LOVE the colors and your hairstyle rocks!


----------

